# What Kind of slam is this?



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, my wife and I put our yaks in at Fort Anahuac Park this morning. We paddled for about 20 minutes and began fishing. All fish were caught in about 3-6 foot of water, same area. Gotta love brackish water, never know what you are gonna catch. Fish can be found along the steep dropoffs. All fish were caught on finger mullet Carolina rigged on bottom, SLOWLY retrieved. Just for referance that speck is 15 1/4". Good solid flatties. The biggest blue went ~4lbs.


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Great Lookin' stringer to give the kitchen a great smell !

John


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Thats the slime slam. Nice mess of fish there.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

A nice one.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Fryin pan slam. Good lookin bunch of fish bud.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*YES SIR..*



luna nueva said:


> Fryin pan slam. Good lookin bunch of fish bud.


 Fryin pan slam....Like that one. I will fry all but the flounder. That goes on the grill...


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*BAYOU SLAM!!!!!!*

WHERE I'M AT YOU CAN CATCH EVERYTHING FROM CATS TO TROUTS TOO!! GREAT MESS!

FB


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats the good eatin slam!


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Great fish!!! I used to own that Wellcraft in the background. Man I loved that boat!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice catch, man!

And the fish aint bad either.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Love thew boat also. Great starter boat.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

******* slam! 5 stars!


----------



## jpmull78 (Apr 22, 2006)

Man, as soon as I saw the pics I knew it was a Trinity Slam. I cant tell you how many times I have came home with a chest full of sow trout, hybrids and blue cat, from Trinity area. Thats crazy!


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheers:Chambers County Slam or Trinity River Slam?????
I like the Mmmmm.... Good Slam!!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Nice job Soldier!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Lol...I think frying pan slam is the best one proposed so far!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*Trinity Slam*. With an op its a "Trinity Grand Slam". Nice catch Fishingsolider and I bet you go back there soon, that had to be a fun trip catching so many different fish. 
Come to think of it you and the crew go fishing a lot different places. Looking forward to the next report.


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

A minus redfish slam or sudies ain't got nothing on you slam, the mmmmmslam. nice job on the flounders I'll be there in the morning. Hopefully I'll have the same results just more flounder.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Breakfast slam. I would want to eat them at dinner and have some for breakfast to!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Cajun slam......


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice meat haul!


----------



## Bait Chef (Aug 1, 2008)

It's the Trifecta slam. Trout Ceveche for an appetizer with fried catfish and grilled flounder for a main course. Nice.


----------



## Living a dream (Sep 3, 2008)

*new lake slam*

It is called "LAKE CRISO SLAM" time to eat.......


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have eaten all the good stuff already the party favors....catfish...are still wating for the big fish fry. My wife don't like catfish much other than catching them. She loves the pecan crusted flounder I cooked the other day. Hunting has kinda taken over my free time but I definatly need to get back out after those flatties again. Thanks for the replie guys.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

So......if you caught a Red, Speck, Flounder and a Sheephead.....would it be a 2Cool Slam?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It was definatly a good eatin slam.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Flattie cattie troutie slam-a-roo :fishy:


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*WBTMS*

Here's mine....
Wham Bamb Thank you Maam Slam...
How's that for prose.....

They all tug good


----------

